
Fallout 4 and Doom in Virtual Reality – Coming to HTC Vive in 2017 - Petedoes
http://vrtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?2850-Fallout-4-amp-Doom-in-Virtual-Reality!-Coming-to-HTC-Vive-in-2017
======
dogma1138
Fallout 4 and Doom would probably be OK. If it was Doom 3 I would need
diapers, I've tried Alien Isolation on my HTC Vive using VorpX and an FOV hack
and I suffered from for lack of a better term "mini PTSD" for 2-3 days
after....

